# Webhostingdienste?



## LisaLisa1987 (2. September 2009)

Hallo liebe Forum-Mitglieder!

Ich hätte da einmal eine Frage...und zwar:
Ich kenne mich gut mit dem Erstellen von Internetseiten aus, allerdings fehlt mir komplett die Erfahrung mit dem Veröffentlichen meiner Sites!
Wisst ihr vielleicht günstige und zuverlässige Webhostingdienste, mit denen Ihr bereits gute Erfahrungen gemacht habt?

Vieolen Dank schon im Voraus!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (2. September 2009)

Hallo Lisa,

im Markt gibt es eine unzählige Zahl an Webhostinganbietern. Manche davon haben ähnliche Zielgruppen, manche unterscheiden sich. Damit dir ein Unternehmen empfohlen werden kann, ist es wichtig, dass du einfach mal schreibst, was dir wichtig ist.

Geht es dir primär um einen minimalen Preis oder brauchst du viel Support bzw. Unterstützung? Wenn du also bspw. häufiger mal die Hilfe des Supports brauchst, weil du Fragen zur Umsetzung, Updates oder allgemeinere Fragen hast, so dürfte ein Massenanbieter kaum die richtige Wahl sein, sondern eben eher kleinere, individuelle Unternehmen (so wie ich ). Wenn du weitgehend unabhängig bist und nur die reine Webspaceleistung brauchst, dürfest du mit Großunternehmen preislich besser fahren.

Wenn du mehr zu deinen Prioritäten geschrieben hast, dürften - wie gesagt - die Empfehlungen leichter fallen.

Viele Grüße,
Arne


----------



## dwex (3. September 2009)

Hallo Lisa,

ich kann mich Arne als meinen Vorschreiber nur anschliessen.

Ich denke jedoch, dass für dich der Support und die gute Erreichbarkeit des Hosters am besten mit einer kostenfreien bzw. "normalen" Telefonnummer (keine teueren 0900-Rufnummern etc.) die beste Wahl ist.

Ich kann dir nur http://www.lehrmann.de empfehlen - habe schon mit einigen Hostern Erfahrungen gemacht - aber die bei Lehrmann sind echt Klasse. Ausserdem bieten die für jeden Geldbeutel etwas.
Hier wird sich viel Zeit genommen und zwar unter einen normalen Telefonnummer - das habe ich lange nicht erlebt. Die Erreichbarkeit ist sehr gut und mir wurde immer geduldig und kompetent weitergeholfen - auch bei schwierigen Sachen.
Ich würde empfehlen ruf da einfach mal an und lasse dich beraten.

Ich hoffe du findest den richtigen Hoster für dich.


----------



## LisaLisa1987 (3. September 2009)

Hallo Ihr zwei, 

naja es ist so: Ich habe einen Auftrag von einer Privatperson erhalten, Ihm eine Internetseite zu erstellen. Nun muss die ja irgendwie auch online gehen und ich kenne mich bisher nur mit Webspace auf Schulservern (also gratis) aus. 
viel Support brauche ich glaube ich nicht, hochkriegen werde ich die Seite sicherlich alleine, aber welchen Support gibt es sonst bei kleineren Firmen?

Danke für eure Hilfe, 
Liebe Grüße Lisa


----------



## dwex (3. September 2009)

Hallo Lisa,

also die bei http://www.lehrmann.de bieten dir einen guten Support egal in welcher "Lebenslage"  - sofern es mit deinem Hostingpaket zu tun hat.

Ich selbst habe dort mehrere Pakete in verschiedenen Leistungsklassen "liegen". Die Server sind schnell, immer erreichbar und sehr gut gewartet. Ausserdem muss man sich einen Server NICHT mit Hunderten oder gar Tausenden Usern teilen.
Was will man mehr?

Vielleicht ist für dich auch interessant, dass die ein Partnerprogramm anbieten wo du eine Provision bekommst wenn du ein Hostingpakt vermittelst. Ich mache das so und bekomme hier im Monat ein paar Euros extra wenn ich einen meiner Kunden bei Lehrmann hosten lasse.

Noch zu deiner Frage welchen Support kleinere Firmen liefern.
Ich glaube das nur kleinere Firmen wirklichen Support (auch nach dem Kauf und nicht nur davor) bieten da diese ja praktisch auf jeden Kunden angewiesen sind - meist sind auch die kleineren Firmen Inhabergeführt was einen enormen Vorteil bedeuten kann. Der Unternehmer hat immer mehr interesse an einem Kunden als nur ein Angestellter - dies gilt vielmehr auch für (genervte) Supportmitarbeiter.

Wie gesagt - ruf da mal an - die erklären alles sehr gut und sind für deine Fragen sehr offen.


----------



## Flex (3. September 2009)

all-inkl.com

Ich weise mal wieder auf diese Firma hin, bis auf kleine Experimente bin ich dort seit 8 Jahren Kunde und bin bisher sehr zufrieden.

Sowohl was Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis angeht (klar, es geht auch billiger) als auch Service.

Und nein, ich bin in keiner Weise dieser Firma verbunden, auch wenn es manche schon mal vermutet haben 


zu Lehrmann:
Also die Preise find ich fast schon unverschämt in der heutigen Zeit...
500MB für 8,99€ im Monat?

Ich zahle 7,95€ im Monat für 10GB und einer Trafficflatrate, wo selbst bei 1.5TB noch nicht gemeckert wurde.


----------



## dwex (3. September 2009)

Hallo Felix,

ich möchte nicht streiten und auch niemanden verteidigen oder anprangern!

ABER solltest du dich nicht ein bischen zurückhalten mit solchen Aussagen. Vorallem wenn es sich um *unwahre Aussagen* handelt.
Das von dir so angeprangerte Fairflat-Traffic-Modell beschränkt sich auf die Starterpakete du selbst zitierst aber ein Power-Paket wo der Traffic inklusive ist - wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.
Ausserdem: Du selbst weist doch garnicht wie sich solche Preise kalkulieren. Ausserdem solltest du dir dann mal das Angebot von Arne näher ansehen.

Ich z.B. weis, dass bei den Power-Paketen (auf das spielst du ja offensichtlich an). die MAXIMALE Anzahl der User auf einen Server auf 30 (in Worten DREISSIG)  und bei den Profi-Paketen auf 10 (in Worten ZEHN) begrenzt ist.
Und nicht wie bei den so oft als nicht "unverschämt" bezeichneten Hostern mehrere Hundert oder gar Tausend auf einem Server liegen.

Also du siehst es ist immer eine Sache der Betrachtungsweise ob etwas unverschämt teuer oder aber konkurrenzlos günstig ist. Jeder so wie er es haben möchte - ich für meinen Teil möchte einen Server mit möglichst wenig anderen Useren, welche mir Bandbreite etc nehmen teilen.

Zum Traffic - ich verbrauche bei zwei meiner Paketen über 150 GB Traffic (Portale) und musste bisher nichts bezahlen - ich denke, dass man sich mit solchen Klauseln genau diese Leute vom Hals halten will welche kein Hoster braucht - du verstehst was ich meine? Und sei mal ehrlich welche "normale" Website braucht überhaupt mehr als 1GB Traffic im Monat? Ausserdem belege ich bei meinem Power-Paket 2350 MB (statt der normalen 500 MB) seit mehr als einem Jahr (nach vorherigem Telefonat) und keiner sagt was bzw. hat was dagegen. Das macht halt einen flexiblen kleinen Hoster aus (oder versuche du mal bei einem Discounter etwas auf dem Server installiert zu bekommen was du vielleicht brauchst aber der Massenmarkt eben nicht). Der eben genau nicht das Massengeschäft macht wie die Discounter - man kann halt Fiesta oder Ferrari fahren - es ist beides das gleiche - ein Auto aber es unterscheidet sich doch in sehr vielem.


----------



## awortmeier (3. September 2009)

Hallo,
Kann dir http://www.webspace-verkauf.de/ empfehlen, dort bin ich selbst auch
- zuverlässigkeit
- viel Standard Dinger drin
- guter Support
- Preis/Leistung ist top


----------



## Flex (3. September 2009)

Mein Fehler beim TrafficPaket bin ich wohl in der Zeile verrutscht, ist korrigiert und entschuldige mich dafür.

Und bei den Preisen muss ich nicht wissen, wie sie kalkuliert werden, ich finde sie schlichtweg zu hoch für ein Shared Hosting, in der heutigen Zeit.

Und ja, ich habe bereits auf Wunsch PHP Extensions installiert bekommen, mit meinem Privat Plus Tarif. Da bin ich sehr zufrieden mit und kann mich nicht beklagen. 

Bei meinem Paket sind 50 Kunden pro Server dabei, ja und ich habe ihn auch schon ins Rechnen bekommen, als ich einen Testshop mit 1.5 Mio Artikeln aufgesetzt habe... Aber er ging nicht in die Knie, wodrauf ich schon mal stolz war


----------



## dwex (3. September 2009)

Hallo Felix,

entschuldigung angenommen!

Ein Preis kalkuliert sich auch bei einem Webhostingpaket nicht nur aus dem Speicherplatz - dieser dürfte kaufmännisch betrachtet höchstens 5-10% der Preisgestaltung ausmachen. Es gibt andere Kriterien wonach sich ein Preis bemisst - z.B. eben auch am Service und der Leistung (Beispiel: Fiat <-> Ferrari). Man kann einen Server mit div. verschiedenen Prozessoren ausstatten - auch die Anbindung an das Internet ist ein Kriterium etc. - das hier auszuführen würde wohl diesen Thread sprengen.
Aber ich denke jeder weis was ich meine.



Felix Jacobi hat gesagt.:


> ich finde sie schlichtweg zu hoch für ein Shared Hosting, in der heutigen Zeit.


Das sollte man als subjektive Meinung stehen lassen - nicht mehr und nicht weniger!

Ausserdem meinte ich mit "auf dem Server installieren" keine simplen PHP-Extensions sondern richtige "Programme" etc.

Auch wüsste ich nicht warum ein Webschop mit 1,5 Mio Produkten einen Webserver nur annähernd in die Knie zwingen sollte - es sei denn 1,5 Mio Besucher schauen sich gleichzeit 1,5 Mio Artikel an etc.  das kannst mir mal vielleicht noch (am besten per PN weil ) erklären.

Letztlich, das ist das Schöne an der Sache, kann jeder genau das Hostingpaket nehmen was er für Richtig hält - der eine legt eben Wert auf Leistung der andere auf den Preis und der dritte auf irgenwas anderes.


----------



## ronaldh (5. September 2009)

Lisa, Du solltest durchaus auch die großen Anbieter ansehen. 

Ich habe etliche Seiten seit vielen Jahren bei 1&1. Bisher hatte ich noch keinerlei (zumindest mir bekannte) Ausfallzeiten, die Geschwindigkeit ist durchgehend sehr hoch, und mit dem Support (den ich nur sehr selten benötigt habe) war ich immer zufrieden. Bei meinem Paket ist kostenloser Mail-Support inklusive, und die haben zu meinem Erstaunen selbst mitten in der Nacht innerhalb von wenigen Minuten geantwortet (und zwar keine automatisierte Antowort, sondern eine persönliche von einem Menschen geschriebene Mail!).

In anderen Bereichen bin ich immer dafür, auch kleinere Anbieter zu fördern. Im Hostingbereich jedoch vertraue ich lieber auf einen großen. Ich hatte vor vielen Jahren mal einen kleineren Hoster, der dann leider insolvent ging. Das führte zu viel Ärger, weil die Seite dann plötzlich nicht mehr erreichbar war. 

Grüsse
Ronald


----------



## Flex (5. September 2009)

Ich schmeiße einfach auch noch mal folgenden Link mit rein, ist glaube ich die größte Seite mit Bewertungen für Hosting Firmen im deutschen Raum.

http://www.webhostlist.de/


----------

